# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Anestezija kod carskog

## ljiljan@

Prvi puta sam rodila carskim prije 14 godina (blizanačka trudnoća i poprečni položaj drugog dvojka). Anestezija je bila totalna, a postoperativni oporavak prilično brz. Nije čak bilo niti neizdrživih bolova, osim kod naglih pokreta, dizanja s kreveta i slično, prvih nekoliko tjedana. Sada me ponovno čeka carski zbog mioma. Čujem i čitam da sada postoji varijanta lokalne anestezije, pa spinalne (ne znam što to znači i da li je isto što i lokalna). Budući da bolove dosta teško podnosim, najljepše bih molila ako netko od vas znade da mi ukratko objasni prednosti i nedostatke svake od ovih anestezija. Također, željela bih što prije početi dojiti bebu (prošli puta nisam smjela dojiti prva tri dana). Što se dojenja tiče, voljela bih da je bebač stalno samnom (rooming in) i da sisa kad mu treba, ali se bojim da će bolovi biti preveliki da bih ga mogla previjati...kako da se onda postavim?

----------


## ninaXY

Rio se rodio na carski u 03:05 u noći, a na podoj sam ga dobila nakon jutarnje vizite oko 10 h ujutro. Bila sam pod općom anestezijom, na koju sam "pristala" samo zato što sam bila potpuno drogirana dripom i sedativima. Da sam bila prisebna, izabrala bih spinalnu zbog doživljaja poroda.
Nisam stručnjak, ali ova tri dana zabrane dojenja mi se čine puuuno pretjerana.

----------


## Brunda

Postoji opća i spinalna anestezija kod carskog reza. Ja sam imala spinalnu i mislim da je bolja jer doživiš porod i nema neugodnog iskustva buđenja iz narkoze (imala sam jedan takav nedavno i to mi je bilo najgore iskustvo od svega). Nakon spinalne bi trebala 24 sata provesti u sasvim vodoravnom položaju jer se inače mogu pojaviti strašne glavobolje. Za opću ne znam.
Što se tiče dojenja, mislim da to ovisi od rodilišta do rodilišta, ali većina ih kod nas prakticira da ti bebu donose tek 3. dan. Za to ćeš se morati boriti na licu mjesta. A previjanje nije problem kod rooming ina jer uvijek možeš pozvati sestru da to učini umjesto tebe. Barem bi trebalo tako biti.

----------


## Tulipanka1

ja sam rodila spinalom. to sam izričito zahtjevala i nisam požalila.
važno mi je bilo da odmah mogu vidjeti dijete i iako ti ga ne stave na prsa , super je. pri spinalnoj si zavezana za krevet, ruke i noge su zavezane a u rukama igle zbog nečega ( ne sjećam se točno više što su mi davali), ali vidjela sam ga i to mi je super!

ostala sam u šok sobi 24 sata i sutra odmah dobila dijete čim sam se vratila na odjel.

spinalna je zeznuta jedino ako si strašljiva jer nije taj carski baš nježan. imaš osjećaj da te čupaju, razvlače, potežu. nešto kao da ti netko čupa majicu sa tebe, ništa te ne boli, al brate stol se trese od tog čupanja.
i kad ti dijete istisnu iz maternice, osjetiš jak pritisak. ništa ne boli, jedino je neugodan osjećaj.

ja bi opet spinalnom!  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

ja sam rodila sa totalnom anestezijom jer sam morala (placenta praevia tot), ali da sam mogla birati "uzela" bih spinalnu. radi tog dozivljaja, i da sto prije vidim bebicu
Nakon totalne moras lezati 12 sati u vodoravnom polozaju. 
Kazu da je oporavak nakon spinalne laksi i brzi od totalne. Ne znam?
Ja sam u Petrovoj rodila u 12.25, na intenzivnu dosla oko 16, pa su bile posjete, i nakon toga su mi donijeli bebu (doduse, samo smo se malo mazile, nisam dojila). Sa dojenjem sam pocela odmah ujutro, drugi dan u 06h.

kako god odlucis, tj. kako ti zavrsi razgovor sa anesteziologom, SRETNO

----------


## MGrubi

koliko sam ja shvatila na tečaju, spinalna ti je slična epiduralnoj ali se igla uvlači dublje u kičmu, ne osječaš ništa ispod struka

----------


## Tulipanka1

ne osjećaš ništa već od polovine prsa.

----------


## sorciere

ja sam imala totalnu. ne sjećam se nikakvih problema oko buđenja. jednostavno sam duže odspavala, i drugi dan sam bila ok.

----------


## Brunda

> ne osjećaš ništa već od polovine prsa.


I ja tako. Mogla sam pomicati glavu i ruke, ostalo štanga.

----------


## ljiljan@

Evi, pažljivo sam pročitala sve vaše postove i pomogli su mi da odlučim- bude li me itko pitao - ipak ću totalnu. S dojenjem nema veze, inače sam sklona glavoboljavama i imam probleme s cirkulacijom, a doživljaj poroda morat ću žrtvovati...
Hvala cure!

----------


## Deaedi

> ja sam imala totalnu. ne sjećam se nikakvih problema oko buđenja. jednostavno sam duže odspavala, i drugi dan sam bila ok.


Joj, zenskica koja je lezala do mene na intenzivnoj je imala totalnu i njeno budjenje je bilo grozno....totalno besvjesna, trzala, bacala sa sobom, jezik visi, povraca, sestre i doktor ju pokusavaju probuditi....Kada smo kasnije razgovarale, ona je mislila da se najnormalnije probudila, nije se sjecala ovih scena.

Meni je to tako koma izgledalo da kada sam mjesec dana kasnije ja morala imati opcu (radi apcesa dojke - skoro sepsa - gnojno mlijeko) sva sam se izbezumila. 

Ja sam na porodu imala spinalnu i stvarno super. Nikakve posljedice, ni najmanja glavobolja, cijelo vrijeme ti objasnjavaju sta rade, odmah vidis bebu...

Ali kako god da odlucis, bitno je da sve bude u redu s tobom i bebicom.  :Love:

----------


## ninaXY

Meni je jedna sestra objašnjavala ovo s glavoboljom. Tekučina koja se ubrizga u organizam je lakša od krvi, pa je logično da ide prema gore. Ako smo u vertikalnom položaju, može doći u mozak, i to izaziva glavobolje. Naravno, neće istog trena odjuriti u mozak ako podignete glavu, ali preporuča se ležanje dok se ta tekućina ne razgradi. Ako se postupa tako, nema razloga za glavobolju.
A dojiti se može i ležeći, tako da ni to ne bi trebao biti problem.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam rodila sa spinalnom i razlika od epiduralne jest ta što dobiješ inekciju u kraljžnicu i ona "drži" nekih 2 sata što je i puno više nego caski sam po sebi traje; a epiduralna je kateter koji se uvodi u kralježnicu i kroz njega polako ulazi anestezija, onoliko dugo koliko je potrebno. Anesteziologinja mi je objasnila sve načine (uključujući i totalnu, koja nije bila opcija jer sam bila hitni carski ali i ne preporuča ako nije potrebno, nešto vezano uz kratki ndostatak kisika bebi isl) Zaključak je da je spinalna najbolja opcija. Oporavak je sasvim solidan, a glavobolja se izbjegne ako slušate doktore. Dakle nema ustajanja 24 sata (što ionako nije baš neki doživljaj) a kad se ustaneš sve je ok. Moja cimerica je imala jake glavobolje ali ona se stalno pomalo htjela nakositi  nikako jo nije pasalo da leži ravno. Nije ni meni, ali cijeli život imam migrene pa sam glavobolju koju sam mogla izbjeći- izbjegla   :Wink:  .

Nemaš frke - spinalna! Vjeruj mi! Ja sam se ustrtarila, žicala totalnu ali sad mi je jaaaako drago da nisam dobila. Neponovljiv, neopisiv, nezamjenjiv, nekupljiv, najprerasniji osjećaj je vidjeti svoje dijete kad dođe na ova svijet   :Heart:    Za ništa na svijetu to ne bih žrtvovala. 

(no, dobro, meni je prekrasno bilo i kad mi je puknuo vodenjak, i trudovi i pupčana vrpca mi je nešto fenomenalno...)

----------


## ljiljan@

Strah me ovog što kaže Tulipanka - da imaš osjećaj da te čupaju i razvlače - pa makar ništa ne boljelo. Ja sam užasna, ali užasna kukavica što se tiče boli, meni zubar kod popravljanja zuba mora dati injekciju (već me je pitao...pa kako ste vi rodili :? ); ali unatoč injekciji i činjenici da me brušenje ne boli, smeta me osjećaj struganja po zubu  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ne budem li se mogla izboriti za totalnu, izdržat ću zbog bebe, što mi preostaje...mislit ću na to kako će nam biti lijepo kad se svi okupimo kod kuće :D

----------


## sorciere

ljiljan@ , ne vidim razlog da ti ne daju totalnu anesteziju - ako su sve pretrage u redu.

meni su nudili da budem "budna", ali ja nisam htjela. tako sam odlučila, i sve je bilo u redu.

----------


## Ancica

Ja sam isto imala spinalnu i jedna od njenih prednosti je bilo to sto je mm bio sa mnom u sali za vrijeme operacije. Druga prednost je bila ta sto je P. bila odmah (pet-deset minuta) nakon operacije pored mene i tamo ostala sljedeca cetiri dana dok nismo otisle kuci. Dizala se nisam prvi dan prvenstveno jer sam bila nadroksana ljekovima zbog preeklampsije, al sam vec drugi dan bila na nogama (svjesno i namjerno, usprkos naporu i boli) i dojila u fotelji i previjala P.

R. je nedavno imao operaciju s opcom i budenje mu je bilo zivi uzas. On ga se ne sjeca, naravno, al bilo je strasno za gledati i pokusati ga konktrolirati (da se ne ozljedi).

----------


## Mirta30

a meni je zbog opće anestezije nedostajao "dio filma"
bila sam trudna - ušla sam u oper. salu - izašla van i imala sam dijete, 
dugo, dugo vremena mi je falilo tih 20 min
draže bi mi bilo da sam bila svjesna i da sam vidjela vida čim "su ga rodili"

----------


## sorciere

ja nisam željela to gledati. i ne fali mi. probudila sam se normalno, i sve žene koje su dolazile na intenzivnu (a koje sam ja vidjela) - budile su se normalno. 

zadovoljna sam - jer sam se izborila za porod po svojoj želji. kao što se i sve druge žene imaju pravo boriti i izboriti za porod po svojoj želji.

----------


## Brunda

> Strah me ovog što kaže Tulipanka - da imaš osjećaj da te čupaju i razvlače - pa makar ništa ne boljelo. Ja sam užasna, ali užasna kukavica što se tiče boli, meni zubar kod popravljanja zuba mora dati injekciju (već me je pitao...pa kako ste vi rodili :? ); ali unatoč injekciji i činjenici da me brušenje ne boli, smeta me osjećaj struganja po zubu


Ja sam se jako bojala da neću čuti rezanje kože, razgovor doktora i sestre tipa "dodaj mi skalpel", boli i sl. Čak je i anesteziologica skužila da se bojim i tješila me ako ću išta osjetiti ili željeti da će me u sekundi uspavati. Čak su i muziku pustili u sali. I stvarno nisam ništa osjetila niti čula. Sve su lijepo u tišini obavili dok sam ja brbljala sa anesteziologicom o imenima. Izvadili su ga u roku 2-3 minute i imala sam feeling kao da sam na kavi s frendicom i odjednom mi čestitaju što sam postala mama. 
Što se tiče glavobolje, imala sam opake sreće jer su mi već na intenzivnoj podigli krevet u poluležeći položaj na moj zahtjev (tada nisam imala pojma za glavobolje) i to samo par sati nakon operacije. Kažem, imala sam gadnu sreću što me glava nije rasturala jer je cimericu u sobi boljela iako je bila u strogo vodoravnom položaju. Jedino mi kasnije nije bilo jasno kako su mi sestre mogle dozvoliti taj položaj kada znaju da sam dobila spinalnu   :Mad:

----------


## Tiwi

> ljiljan@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strah me ovog što kaže Tulipanka - da imaš osjećaj da te čupaju i razvlače - pa makar ništa ne boljelo. Ja sam užasna, ali užasna kukavica što se tiče boli, meni zubar kod popravljanja zuba mora dati injekciju (već me je pitao...pa kako ste vi rodili :? ); ali unatoč injekciji i činjenici da me brušenje ne boli, smeta me osjećaj struganja po zubu 
> 
> 
> Ja sam se jako bojala da neću čuti rezanje kože, razgovor doktora i sestre tipa "dodaj mi skalpel", boli i sl. Čak je i anesteziologica skužila da se bojim i tješila me ako ću išta osjetiti ili željeti da će me u sekundi uspavati. Čak su i muziku pustili u sali. I stvarno nisam ništa osjetila niti čula. Sve su lijepo u tišini obavili dok sam ja brbljala sa anesteziologicom o imenima. Izvadili su ga u roku 2-3 minute i imala sam feeling kao da sam na kavi s frendicom i odjednom mi čestitaju što sam postala mama.


Kužim točno da se bojiš i da ti zvuči zastrašujuće ali evo, ja mnogu reći kao i brunda, ništa nisam strašno osjetila (jesam ali prije carskog, strah za život moje bebe  :Sad:  ) . čak i kad su mi govorili ovo toplo vam je plodna voda  :?   ja pojma nisam imala o čemu pričaju. Bili su jako nježni, pažljivi, rekli su mi kad su glavicu izvadili da ga mogu pogledati i to je nezaboravan prizor nešto prekrasno (nije ništa gadljivo jer u biti vidiš samo bebinu glavu i doktorove ruke kako ju drže) i trenutak kasnije on je u zraku iznad tebe onak presladak i ružičast, pomalo musav, namrgođen škilji u ovaj svijet i viče (moj je jako vikao a viče i danas   :Smile:  ) .

Ovak, ja sam se uzžasno bojala, jer sam htjela roditi a ne na operaciju i kad sam morala, htjela sam d me uspavaju toliko sam se ustrtarila. Ipak nisu jer nije bilo ni vremena niti se to smjelo kod mene. Ali sad m je drago jer je sve to "živa pljuga"   :Laughing:   Mislim, definitivno ništa čega se trebaš bojati. A za onaj osjećaj kad ga vidiš, ako ne ide drukčije, onda može i carski još par puta, samo sa spinalnom   :Grin:  

Bit će sve ok, vidjet ćeš!!!

----------


## Tulipanka1

ja nisam mogla vidjeti dok su ga izvlačili jer je oko mene bio paravan. vidjela sam ga tek kad su ga okupali i malo zamotali u zelenu krpu.

----------


## Roza

Ja sam imala carski s spinalnom i poslije toga nikakvih nuspojava. Kod vađenja bebe iz trbuha sam shvatila da oni sve to malo natežu i vuku van, ali zapravo ništa ne osjećaš, to nije neugodan osjećaj.
Ali prvi pogled na bebu, onako fino ružičastu i još uvijek skvrčenu - je bio nezaboravan! Tada sam se zaljubila u svoje dijete i kad god se sjetim poroda, sjetim se tog trenutka. 

Meni osobno je spinalna fantastičan izbor, a i daleko zdraviji (bapski rečeno, mozak zbraja sve opće anestezije u životu...).
Ja sam tip koji voli imati kontrolu nad stvarima koje mi se događaju i opcija totalne anestezije mi je bila out off control opcija.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja sam imala carski s spinalnom i poslije toga nikakvih nuspojava. Kod vađenja bebe iz trbuha sam shvatila da oni sve to malo natežu i vuku van, ali zapravo ništa ne osjećaš, to nije neugodan osjećaj.
> Ali prvi pogled na bebu, onako fino ružičastu i još uvijek skvrčenu - je bio nezaboravan! Tada sam se zaljubila u svoje dijete i kad god se sjetim poroda, sjetim se tog trenutka. 
> 
> Meni osobno je spinalna fantastičan izbor, a i daleko zdraviji (bapski rečeno, mozak zbraja sve opće anestezije u životu...).
> Ja sam tip koji voli imati kontrolu nad stvarima koje mi se događaju i opcija totalne anestezije mi je bila out off control opcija.


Sve isto 100% i kod mene.

----------


## Brunda

> bapski rečeno, mozak zbraja sve opće anestezije u životu


OT, kako to misliš  :?

----------


## Mirta30

> Ali prvi pogled na bebu, onako fino ružičastu i još uvijek skvrčenu - je bio nezaboravan! Tada sam se zaljubila u svoje dijete i kad god se sjetim poroda, sjetim se tog trenutka.


od sada ja zamišljam da je i kod mene  bilo tako  :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

> ja nisam mogla vidjeti dok su ga izvlačili jer je oko mene bio paravan. vidjela sam ga tek kad su ga okupali i malo zamotali u zelenu krpu.


Ma da, imaš taj paravan pa i ne možeš direktno vidjeti, ali u *lampi iznad stola *  :Wink:    e tamo možeš, tamo sam ja vidjela svog malog slatkog ružičastog bebaća   :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

Da, meni je kolegica rekla za tu lampu - moze se fino vidjeti!

----------


## Roza

Ja sam sve vidjela u naočalama doktora! I ništa mi nije bilo odvratno, a gadljiva sam inače do bola...

----------


## Tulipanka1

HM... U MOJOJ LAMPI SE NIŠTA NIJE VIDJELO!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninaXY

> a meni je zbog opće anestezije nedostajao "dio filma"
> bila sam trudna - ušla sam u oper. salu - izašla van i imala sam dijete, 
> dugo, dugo vremena mi je falilo tih 20 min
> draže bi mi bilo da sam bila svjesna i da sam vidjela vida čim "su ga rodili"


meni još uvijek fali taj dio filma  :Sad:

----------


## Ayvek

Evo i ja sam jedna od onih koja je dobila spinalnu i meni je to bilo super. Mene tu nisu ni brijali, ni klistirali, imala sam nalakirane nokte, pol sata nakon operacije lezala sam na boku i treci dan sam isla doma!
Nisu mi zavezali ruke i noge i dali su mi mog malog u narucje sve dok ga nisu odnijeli da ga nahrane (moj muz ga je hranio). On je bio sa mnom cijelo vrijeme i snimio kamerom kad su izvadili "malog" (bio je 4176). Sto se tice nuspojava malo sam se tresla ali su mi odmah dali nesti i prestalo je i svrbilo me lice a i za to su imali lijeka! Sve u svemu super!

----------


## laumi

Oba puta sam rodila na carski, u Vinogradskoj. Prvi put opća anestezija, drugi put spinalna. Oba puta sam bebu dobila na dojenje odmah, tj. nakon opće anestezije, čim sam se probudila, a nakon spinalne, doslovno odmah: čim se me iz operacijske sale dovezli na intezivnu. Bebu su mi ostavljali najmanje dva sata, a ako sam bila preslaba, odnijeli bi je kad bih ih zamolila (to je bilo samo jednom, odmah nakon carskog, jer sam se jako tresla od spinalne). Nisam se trebala izboriti za to da odmah dobijem bebu, u Vinogradskoj je očito takva praksa. :D

----------


## leonisa

spinalna. jedina opcija za mene.
usla u salu u 10, dobila spinalnu oko 10 i 10, Lea je rodjena u 10 i 30 oko 11 sam izasla iz sale, noge sam pocela osjecati prije 12.

----------


## lara01

Ja sam se isto jako bojala spinalne.
Jednostavno nisam mogla zamisliti da sam budna
 i svjesna toga da me netko reže.
Doktorica me par minuta prije ulaska u salu nagovorila da idemo na spinalnu i doživotno sam joj zahvalna na tome.
Pogled na malo, savršeno biće i prva pusa su nezaboravni.

----------


## mama courage

dogovor je bio spinalna, al kod mene (zbog malformacija na kichmi) nije uspio (3 puta me boli ogromnom igletinom, al strasnije izgleda nego sto je.), pa su u sekundi presli na totalnu. 

u 9 sam dobila totalnu, a vec u 10h sam se pocela buditi (svi oko mene me ljube i grle, ja mamurna k'o da sam banchila cijelu noc), u 11h sam bila potpuno budna i uzivala u svojoj bebici. mislim da budjenje nakon totalne anestezije zavisi od osobe do osobe, neke ju bolje podnose (kao ja), neke losije, pa i povracaju i sl. mada, cini mi se (tj. u mom slucaju) da je totalna anestezija u slucaju cr "kraca" i stoga "lakse svarljiva", nego totalna kod obicnih operacija (koje uglavnom traju dosta duze od cr).

----------


## Sanjica

Potpisujem za Vinogradsku već po ne znam koji put - bebu sam dobila odmah čim sam se probudila, s dojenjem se može početi odmah - ako želiš i imaš snage.Mali je bio sa mnom stalno, odnesu ga samo presvući.

Buđenje je bilo normalno, bez ikakvih popratnih pojava.

----------


## ariya

Ja sam rodila na carski totalnom anestezijom jer mi je pukao vodenjak u 3 ujutro a u podne sam bila otvorena samo jedan prst, primila sam gel za otvaranje i dvije flaše dripa i ništa nije pomoglo a više nije bilo plodne vode. Trudovi su mi bili bez razmaka pa se ne sjećam da li su mi dali izbor totalne ili spinalne. Iz anestezije sam se probudila vrlo brzo još su me vozili u sobu, samo sam se malo tresla. To mi je bila druga opća anastezija u godinu dana jer sam imala spontani pa su me morali čistiti. Rodila sam u 12:54 a bebu sam vidjela tek u 6. I drugi dan su ga donijeli samo na 5 minuta. Počela sam dojiti tek treći dan kad sam došla sa intenzivne ali prije mi i nije nadošlo mlijeko. Da li poslije drugog carskog mlijeko stiže prije? Damjan sad ima 17 mjeseci i razmišljam o drugoj trudnoći. Voljela bih drugi put roditi prirodno. Otvorena sam za sve savjete.

Damjan 9.7.2005.

----------


## Rene2

> ja sam imala totalnu. ne sjećam se nikakvih problema oko buđenja. jednostavno sam duže odspavala, i drugi dan sam bila ok.


I ja isto, čak sam se tak dobro naspavala, da sam pričala s MM i rekla mu "čuvaj našu bebicu", a da se toga uopće ne sjećam, nego se sjećam tek drugog njegovog dolaska u JIL (šoksobu).
Drugi dan sam već hodala, a bebicu su mi donosile sestre kad god sam to poželjela, a često sam poželjela. (Prednost male provincijske bolnice, poznaš osoblje).

Sad si dobila dovoljno informacija, pa izaberi.

----------


## migulica

Pri prvom bolnickom pregledu imala sam povisen tlak+loš nalaz mokrače. Osim toga Kora je bila na zadak. Odlučili su se za carski rez. Dobila sam spinalnu, sve se činilo ok, do trenutka kad je zahvat trebao poceti. naime ležeći na stolu mahala sam nogama. Anesteziolog je bio zacudjen kako i zasto, napravio par testova lupkajuci me po trbuhu i pitajuci dal to osjecam ( da, lupkate ptstima, da, pikate necim ostrim). Odlucili su zapoceti sa zahvatom. Ja sam u potpunosti bila za jer sam bila totalno nestrpljiva da napokon vidim Koru. Izdrzala sam pocetak zahvata, rez... No dalje je bilo prestrasno, nisam mogla izdrzati od bolova, pa su me nabrzinu stavili pod opću anesteziju. bila sam totalno razocarana jer nisam uspjela izdrzati da je odmah vidim. Najgore mi je ipak bilo to sto sam rodila Koru u petak u 16, a dobila je u nedjelju u 12!!!!!!!!!! Jednostavno nisu imali mjesta na babinjacama !!! Ja sam u subotu vec bila na nogama i trazila da me puste da ju vidim, no nitko me nije dozivljavao.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja sam u potpunosti bila za jer sam bila totalno nestrpljiva da napokon vidim Koru. Izdrzala sam pocetak zahvata, rez... No dalje je bilo prestrasno, nisam mogla izdrzati od bolova, pa su me nabrzinu stavili pod opću anesteziju.


MESARI JEDNI   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
pa naživo su te rezali
ma ... uf ..... uf...... (cenzura)
 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne mogu virovat, niti veterinari ne bi tako nešto beštiji napravili
ma otkaz svima   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ne mogu sebi doći   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## migulica

Ma nisam ja napisala svoje iskustvo zbog boli i neugode, samo sam htjela dati do znanja da postoji mogucnost da spinalna jednostavno "ne uhvati" posteno! Ja sam ustvari kasnije bila ljuta na sebe jer nisam izdrzala da ju vidim! Odmah, tamo, istog trenutka kad su je izvadili.

----------


## MGrubi

možda anasteziolog ju nije pravilno dao, nije uspio probiti ovojnicu leđne moždine?

----------


## samba

Meni je bio hitan carski, u 19. me uspavali, u 19.25 se rodila Rina,  a u 20. sam se probudila u šok sobi, ali sam toliko "norila" da su me odmah odvezli na odjel. K sebi sam došla tek drugi dan, sestre na odjelu su cijelu noć imale posla sa mnom!

----------


## migulica

Procedura koju mi je anesteziolog opisao se desila, prvo mi se cinilo da mi se jako zagrijao donji dio tijela, zatim je pocelo sve trnuti, no sto se ustvari desilo ne znam. 
No kako do zadnjeg trenutka nisam znala hocu li ici na carski jer je Kora bila na zadak, smatram da je cijeli porod jos super prosao, jer u obitelji imam slucaj da je moja sestricina bila na zadak i da su je porodili vaginalno,a rezultat toga je bila smanjen IQ jer je porod predugo trajao i niz drugih problema koje je nosila cijeli zivot. 
Kora je fantasticna, zivahna, nemoguca, prekrasna i zdrava djevojcica- a to mi je jedino vazno! Porod je samo jedna ne bas ugodna sekvenca naseg dvogodisnjeg druzenja.

----------


## MGrubi

najbitnije da ste vas dvi dobro
 :Love:

----------


## Lutonjica

dosla sam na ovaj topik jer je i mene zanimala razlika u anestezijama, te je i meni spinalna bila logican izbor.

ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
a s opcom ju ne vidis na porodu, ali ti ju donesu cim s probudis.

sto odluciti?

 :/

----------


## Brunda

Ne ulazeći u medicinske razloge za i protiv, u ovom slučaju *ja* bih se odlučila za opću. Bilo bi mi važnije odmah biti s bebom nego bilo šta drugo.
Jer to što ju pod spinalnom vidiš odmah bebi ne znači ništa. Time zadovoljavaš samo svoju znatiželju. Ionako ju tada ne možeš niti pomaziti, niti dojiti, niti ništa!  :/

----------


## anek

> dosla sam na ovaj topik jer je i mene zanimala razlika u anestezijama, te je i meni spinalna bila logican izbor.
> 
> ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
> naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
> a s opcom ju ne vidis na porodu, ali ti ju donesu cim s probudis.
> 
> sto odluciti?
> 
>  :/


i ja bih u tom slučaju opću, važnije mi je da je bebica što prije sa mnom.


by the way evo da i ja napišem iskustva s anestezijom kod svoja 2 poroda carskim rezom:

1. vinogradska, hitan carski, opća anestezija; probudila se nakon par sati, nikakve nuspojave ili komplikacije, odmah mi donjeli dijete na intenzivnu, oporavila se nakon poroda vrlo brzo. 

2. sveti duh, spinalna anestezija; nakon poroda mi dijete pokazali iz daljine /nisam ga niti dotakla/, i odnjeli. mene smjestili na intenzivnu, a njega sam slijedeći put vidjela nakon više od 24 h   :Crying or Very sad:  
unatoč štreberskom ležanju u vodoravnom položaju imala sam jake glavobolje kad sam ustala na noge i to je trajalo sve do odlaska iz bolnice i još dobrih 15 dana kod kuće.

da idem treći put na carski nemam pojma što bih odabrala...
ma blago ženama koje mogu roditi vaginalno.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Ja sam oba puta imala opću anesteziju, samo sam drugi put bila u porodilištu koje nema izdvojenu intenzivnu njegu, već se budiš u sobi u kojoj ćeš boraviti do kraja. Jedna predivna sestra mi je mišića donijela odmah nakon što mi se svijest toliko razbistrila da ga zatražim (nekih 4 sata nakon poroda), donijela mi jastuk za dojenje, prikačila sisavca i smjestila ga tako da sam ja ležala, on cicao, i provodili smo sate u blaženstvu. Odnijeli su ga samo tu prvu noć, na noćenje u dječijoj sobi, jer je takva praksa, a sutra mi ga vratili nakon pedijatrijske vizite, za posve. Ovakav mi se pristup puno više svidio od prvog puta kada žene i po 48 sati borave u intenzivnoj, a bebe im donesu na par minuta.

----------


## single

ja sam definitivno sa spinalnu.....prije poroda sam zelila opcu jer sam se bojala svega....pocevsi od igle koju ne mogu smisliti pa do toga da cu sve vidjeti...no u italiji jedan predivan anesteziolog me je nagovorio na spinalnu i vjecno cu mu biti zahvalna na tome   :Heart:  .....cijelo vrijeme je bio uz mene a prije poroda mi je obecao da ce me usopavati ako to budem zazelila za vrijeme poroda......
uglavnom kad mi je uvukao iglu nisam uopce osjetila...taman sam ga krenula pitati kad ce to obaviti a najednom nisam vise osjetila noge...znaci bilo je obavljeno   :Grin:  
ja sam po prirodi jako znatizeljna i ti su bile naocale od doktora i metal na reflektorima da sve vidim  8)  i taj prizor kojega sam se grozila i bojala je bio zapravo najljepsi prizor u mome zivotu   :Grin:  ....kad su anesteziolog i studentica skuzili da gledam u sali me je pitao ako cu da me uspava...sam mu rekla da mi ni slucajno ne uskrati taj divan prizor.......za koju minutu beba onako tek rodena bila je na meni........tamo ne okupaju bebu odmah vec najprvi dodir je sa mamom....tako je fino mirisala i tako smo se mazili koju minutu pa su ga okupali dok su me zasili..........a dojenje je bilo za 4 sata...odmah je sisao ko veliki........a ustajanje za 20 sati i nikakvih glavobolja ...........

a izvlacenje bebe nije tako grozno kako opisuju bas je onako lagani osjecaj....meni je jednostavno bio lijepi osjecaj.........i nije mi se uopce tresao sav stol......u mom slucaju je bio mali trbusic i beba od 4 kg tako da vjerujem da bih bas osjetila da je to bas toliko trganje

----------


## babel

Zna li itko za spinalnu, mora li kralježnica biti skroz ravna ili može biti malo i kriva?

----------


## princess puffy

> Zna li itko za spinalnu, mora li kralježnica biti skroz ravna ili može biti malo i kriva?


Može ti biti i malo "kriva",ono što je ustvari važno to je prostor između kralješaka gdje se bode,a to je L2 (lumbalni drugi)i L3 ili prostor niže između L3 i L4.

Glavobolja koja se može javiti posljedica je najčešće korištenja debele igle (22 G),iako se danas kod nas upotrebljavaju jako tanke igle (27G),i k tome još s posebnim vrhom tako da je mogućnost postpunkcijske glavobolje skoro nikakva,ali faktori koji povećavaju rizik od nastanka jest mlađa dob,ženski spol i trudnoća (divno,zar ne).Inače glavobolja nastaje zbog "curenja"cerebrospinalnog likvora kroz defekt dure(koji nastaje prilikom uboda) i posljedično smanjenog intrakranijalnog tlaka u glavi i eto glavobolje.Ležeći položaj je terapijski jer glavobolja povezana s položajem tijela (veća je u sjedećem i stojećem).

----------


## babel

Da, baš divno.
Nije lako biti žena  :Rolling Eyes:  
Hvala ti puno. To me baš mučilo.
Neman nikakve deformacije, nego mi je na jednom malo skrenila s puta  :Grin:  
Ne boli davanje, jel tako?

----------


## princess puffy

Masu ljudi kažu da nisu baš ništa osjetili,pogotovo kada se bode sa već spomenutom "debljinom " igle od 27 g,to je otprilike debljina jedne dlake.

Ako imaš mogućnosti da biraš,dakle ako nije hića,toplo preporučujem spinalnu anesteziju zbog više razloga: izbjegavaš moguće komplikacije opće anestezije (kod trudnica povećana mogućnost neuspješne intubacije ;zbog izmjenjenih anatomskih odnosa i debljine,dakle nemogućnost adekvatne ventilacije),manja izloženost bebe anesteticima,smanjena mogućnost aspiracijske pneumonije (zato što ne diraš dišni put) i naravno budna majka koja uživa u rođenju svog djeteta..Epiduralna je još bolji izbor od spinalne,no često se nema vremena pričekati (30-40 min)da ona počne djelovati.

----------


## princess puffy

> dosla sam na ovaj topik jer je i mene zanimala razlika u anestezijama, te je i meni spinalna bila logican izbor.
> 
> ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
> naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
> a s opcom ju ne vidis na porodu, ali ti ju donesu cim s probudis.
> 
> sto odluciti?
> 
>  :/


jesi li ti sigurna u te podatke?
to mi je skroz nelogično..U našoj bolnici carice ostaju jedan dan u gin.šoku i to je razlog zašto je beba s njima tek slijedeći dan,nema veze s odabirom anestezije.

----------


## babel

*princess puffy* hvala ti  :Love:  
Nije mi hića pošto ću na dogovoreni carski.
Prvi porod mi je isto bija carski ali sa općon anestezijon.
Oporavak mi je stvarno bija težak, i sada definitivno želin spinalnu koju mi i sama ginekologinja preporuča. 
I još nešto i ja sa općon i žena pokraj mene sa spinalnon smo obe odma dobile bebe na dojenje.

----------


## mamaanita

zna li netko koliko velika prepreka je debljina za spinalnu anesteziju??. Moram na carski jer je beba na zadak i s obzirom da mi je težina troznamenkasta cifra   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ne znam koja je anestezija u mojem slučaju uopće moguća. Ja bih naravno spinalnu, ali ne znam je li mene ovoliku moguće piknuti kako treba.. Inače sam zdrava, tlak ok, šećer ok..ma sve je normalno osim kilaže. Eh da,  kile nisam natukla u trudnoći (dobila sam 10 kg, sad sam 36 tjedana) nego je organizam naviknut na njih jer ih imam godinama.
Još više bi mi pomoglo nečije iskustvo ili piča s carskog u sličnim uvjetima. Pa nisam ja valjda jedina debela mama koja mora ili je morala na carski.. Pomagajte!

----------


## khaa

> ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
> naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
> a s opcom ju ne vidis na porodu, ali ti ju donesu cim s probudis.


točno,ako rodiš pod općom anestezijom donesu ti bebu čim se probudiš. tako je bar bilo kad sam ja rodila.
mene nisu ništa pitali jer je moja beba bila u jako lošem stanju, i drago mi je da nisam čula kako ga oživljavaju, nego sam kad sam se probudila čula kako će najvjerojatnije biti dobro i kako diše sam!
i istina je da ti fali tih pol sata-sat u kompletnom filmu, ali meni nekako nije krivo...
i još nešto - carski nije nikakva prepreka dojenju.

----------


## ivy

> zna li netko koliko velika prepreka je debljina za spinalnu anesteziju??. Moram na carski jer je beba na zadak i s obzirom da mi je težina troznamenkasta cifra     ne znam koja je anestezija u mojem slučaju uopće moguća. Ja bih naravno spinalnu, ali ne znam je li mene ovoliku moguće piknuti kako treba.. Inače sam zdrava, tlak ok, šećer ok..ma sve je normalno osim kilaže. Eh da,  kile nisam natukla u trudnoći (dobila sam 10 kg, sad sam 36 tjedana) nego je organizam naviknut na njih jer ih imam godinama.
> Još više bi mi pomoglo nečije iskustvo ili piča s carskog u sličnim uvjetima. Pa nisam ja valjda jedina debela mama koja mora ili je morala na carski.. Pomagajte!


ja sam imala bebu na zadak, u trudnoći dobila skoro 30 kila, a i inače sam visoka, tak da sam na porodu bila ooogroomnaa  :Smile:  
normalno su mi dali spinalnu i bilo je sve ok. nakon poroda mi je anesteziologica rekla da si popijem coca cole da me ne zaboli glava

jedino kaj nisu baš najugodniji detalji kad te recimo njih 10 prenosi sa kreveta na kolica, i tak...  :Grin:

----------


## ella roo

> dosla sam na ovaj topik jer je i mene zanimala razlika u anestezijama, te je i meni spinalna bila logican izbor.
> 
> ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
> naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
> a s opcom ju ne vidis na porodu, ali ti ju donesu cim s probudis.
> 
> sto odluciti?
> 
>  :/


Nije istina.Ja sam imala carski sa spinalnom u Petrovoj.Dobiješ bebu, ali je ne možeš primiti, pošto moraš 24 sata ležati.Ako lijepo zamoliš sestre, bebu stave na tebe, pa je možeš maziti.
Ja sam rodila u 9, u 13 sati nakon što su me dopremili iz postoperacijske sobe, dovezli su mi moju princezu i nastavili svaki put kad su i ostale bebe.
A čak i ako se odlučiš za opću, ako nema mjesta u "šok" sobi, ostaješ čekati u postoperacijskoj, dok se mjesto ne oslobodi, a tamo nema beba.

----------


## princess puffy

> normalno su mi dali spinalnu i bilo je sve ok. nakon poroda mi je anesteziologica rekla da si popijem coca cole da me ne zaboli glava


mislim da je ipak bila u pitanju bilo koja tekućina,a ne coca cola (iako sam iznenađena ako ti je baš savjetovala coca colu).


mamaanita debljina nije prevelika prepeka za spinalnu anesteziju (iako ponekad je malo teže od masnog tkiva iglu koja je vrlo tanka usmjeriti kako treba),ali je puno važnije kakav ti je prostor između kralješaka.

----------


## Kapric

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ali, radi se o carskom u petrovoj.
> naime, sa spinalnom, istina, vidis dijete cim se rodi, medjutim iducih *24 sata* ti nece donijeti bebu 
> 
>  :/
> 
> ...


i ja kao ella roo - dobila sam dijete kad su me dovezli u sobu za  intenzivnu, uz napomenu da ležim ravno na leđima. šefica je ležala uz mene i malo smo se mazile i šaputale - nisam je, zbog položaja, još smjela dojiti.

----------


## ella roo

> ivy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> normalno su mi dali spinalnu i bilo je sve ok. nakon poroda mi je anesteziologica rekla da si popijem coca cole da me ne zaboli glava
> 
> 
> mislim da je ipak bila u pitanju bilo koja tekućina,a ne coca cola (iako sam iznenađena ako ti je baš savjetovala coca colu).
> 
> 
> mamaanita debljina nije prevelika prepeka za spinalnu anesteziju (iako ponekad je malo teže od masnog tkiva iglu koja je vrlo tanka usmjeriti kako treba),ali je puno važnije kakav ti je prostor između kralješaka.


I meni su savjetovali baš coca colu, zbog kofeina.Objašnjavali su mi u op.sali, zašto baš cola, ali nisam baš bila fokusirana.

----------


## princess puffy

da zbog kofeina su vam preporučili,ali nema potrebe piti ako se nije razvila postpunkcijska glavobolja koja se niti neće razviti ako se je bolo iglom od 25 G ili tanjom, a ako baš i nastane onda se to treba liječiti na sofisticiraniji način : ležanje,adekvatna hidracija ,analgetici i u slučaju kronične glavobolje epiduralna zakrpa, ali prvi dan postoperativno ne bih nikada savjetovala piti coca colu (tko će vam je i dati?).

----------


## rena7

Princess molim te da mi odgovoriš da li je trombocitopenija prepreka da se dobije epiduralna?

Hvala puno!

----------


## princess puffy

> Princess molim te da mi odgovoriš da li je trombocitopenija prepreka da se dobije epiduralna?
> 
> Hvala puno!


nažalost je prepreka.koliki su ti trombociti?što je uzrok trombocitopenije?

----------


## PUJA8

A joj sad kad citam vase postove zakljucujem da sam imala glavobolje nakon spinalne iskljucivo zato sto su me digli na noge 6 sati od operacije. I bas sam ljuta jer sam bila tako tuzna sto je moj bebac plakao u kreveticu do mene a meni je trebalo 20 minuta da se ustanem jer nisam mogla uspraviti glavu od bolova.

Da li se za vrijeme tih 24 sata od operacije moze dojiti u lezecem polozaju tj okrenut na bok ili se bas mora lezati na ledima?

----------


## laumi

Možeš na neki polu-bok, nije baš spretno, ali bolje išta, nego ništa...

----------


## ivy

ja sam se okrenula malo na bok da ga podojim i uspjela sam, ali drugi bok više nije išao iz čistog razloga što su kreveti na intenzivnoj jako uski i morala bih se cijela pomaknuti na drugu stranu da pređem na drugi bok, a to mi je bila nemoguća misija.
fora mi je bio osjet u nogama, naime, kada su mi davali spinalnu, bila sam u sjedećem položaju, nagnuta prema naprijed tak da su mi noge oslonjene na pod (nekako sam stajala na prstima)
taj osjećaj poda pod mojim nogama imala sam još valda tri tjedna poslije...fora  :Smile:  
a coca colu su nam preporučili čim izađemo iz intenzivne, tak da je svaki drugi MM na posjete dolazio sa colom (mislim inače ju ne pijem, ovo mi je bilo smiješno, ali kad sam vidjela ženu u glavoboljama i kako to izgleda, popila bi i hektolitar  :Grin:  )

----------

